# how long it take to get pay for referral?



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

im in miami fl and i did referral someone who worked like 50 runs last month .. if i not mistake they say he need to drive 20 runs by the end of the month, now what? just sit and wait like wit the riders $5 ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I had 10 drivers on my referral. .. I received 0$. I emailed and Uber came up with excuse after technicality. Good luck.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The answer is never. Usually someone you refer is interested and has already taken a look, perhaps downloaded the app but hasn't committed. I referrred someone and got them started, gave them some tips and told them what to do (in short, earned my $100) and of course the dicks are saying no payment, he already signed up. So my question is why didn't you tell me this when I referred him on the site. 

I've come to the conclusion that you are only screwing yourself if you waste the time to refer someone. It's just one more car out there on Saturday night making your wait time between pings a little longer.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> I had 10 drivers on my referral. .. I received 0$. I emailed and Uber came up with excuse after technicality. Good luck.


 There's some imaginary step they claim you didn't follow.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

I got my referral money eventually. I had to ask like 3 times, give his specific name, and the fact I known he did over 100 rides at that point.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Holy Crap, sent one email, and got a positive reply in just over an hour. They added the referral to my next statement. I'm in shock.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Holy Crap, sent one email, and got a positive reply in just over an hour. They added the referral to my next statement. I'm in shock.


whats the email address???


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

chamomiami said:


> whats the email address???


what ever your local driver support email is, I'm guessing for you it's [email protected]

I sent name, email address and telephone number of my referral and asked when I could expect the cash. I knew my guy had already done his 20 rides.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> what ever your local driver support email is, I'm guessing for you it's [email protected]
> 
> I sent name, email address and telephone number of my referral and asked when I could expect the cash. I knew my guy had already done his 20 rides.


done.. let sit and wait!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

"how long it take to get pay for referral?" Well the more you nag them relentlessly the quicker the results.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

How about referring riders? I gave my code to a few first-timers and they were happy it was a free ride! I should get some sort of credit, right?
I never got anything.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Done.. after 3hrs from my email they will pay me that in my next statement Me 1 - Uber 0


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

so that money is for both ?


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

chamomiami said:


> so that money is for both ?


Yes


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber has been good to me when it comes to paying my referrals. So no complaints from me.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Still waiting, 8 months so far. I no longer refer except pax that want to drive


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Still waiting, 8 months so far. I no longer refer except pax that want to drive


It seems to me that you are better off referring a passenger from your passenger account rather than your driver account. You get a free ride up to $20 on your pax account and they pay those no problem, as opposed to a $5 driver referral and it seems like you never get them. What you do with the free ride ...????

And the more I think about it the more I think referring a driver is dumb, just adding one more to an already over saturated market to reduce your weekly earnings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have four referrals and it too a while and nagging them, but finally got them.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Stop referring people in South Florida ....... Uber released a statement and said that 1 million rides have been taken by the 10,000 drivers that are partners in South Florida. Yes thats 10,000!


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It seems to me that you are better off referring a passenger from your passenger account rather than your driver account. You get a free ride up to $20 on your pax account and they pay those no problem, as opposed to a $5 driver referral and it seems like you never get them. What you do with the free ride ...????


How can you do this? My referral codes are the same for driver and rider apps. From what I can tell, if you're a driver, you're only getting the $5. Unless you were to make a 2nd account for rider.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Well... I signed up with lyft and my mentor refer me to uber. I don't know when he got his money since I don't talk to him but I got mine literally 3 months later(which I didn't know I supposed to get one).


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Your referral codes are two different codes, one for $20 off, you get $5.00 and the other is to refer a driver for $100/$150. But there are rules for the referred driver like 30 trips by end of month. Its Ubers way of getting a new driver and not paying anything.


----------

